# [SOLVED] radio player in visual studio 2010



## syner (Sep 5, 2011)

hi,i want create radio player so that i can play online radio on my radio player,rather going to its website to listen it,i want to include 4 to 5 station on radio player,i heard that making radio player in visual studio 2010 is very easy to can any one help me to create radio player??


----------



## syner (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: radio player in visual studio 2010*



syner said:


> hi,i want create radio player so that i can play online radio on my radio player,rather going to its website to listen it,i want to include 4 to 5 station on radio player,i heard that making radio player in visual studio 2010 is very easy to can any one help me to create radio player??



Solved.....


----------

